# Mountainbiker aus Aurich/Emden????



## stiffmaster77 (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Mountainbikern aus der Umgebung Aurich/Emden,
stehe kurz davor mirn Rad zu kaufen  bin also noch blutiger Anfänger und suche ein paar Leute die mir das Hobby ein wenig näher bringen und vielleicht auch eine kleine Kaufberatung geben.
Also lasst mi9ch nicht im Regen stehen und meldet euch...
schönen gruß
der Stiffmaster77


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (13. Februar 2007)

moin,
was willst du den fahren?
ich komme aus aurich und fahre street und manchmal ramp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffmaster77 (13. Februar 2007)

Hab eigentlich am meisten Bock auf richtige Bergtouren, da wir aber in Ostfriesland wohnen, hat so nen Berg ja nicht so schnell zur Hand...und bleibt wohl was fürn Urlaub oder n Wochenende in den Harz oder so.
Fahren auf der Rampe ist fürn Newbie wohl nicht das woran man als Anfänger so denkt, obwohl ich das schon ganz geil finde und auch interressiert bin.
Was meinst du denn mit Street-fahren? durch die Stadt cruisen und hier und da mal Sprung machen?


----------



## holmar (15. Februar 2007)

beispiele für street kannst du dir beispielsweise in der gallery unter "urban action" angucken. und cruisen tun wir auch seltener.
natürlich ist ramp nicht ganz einfach, aber mit nem rad von a nach b zu kommen, ist ja schließlich nicht alles im leben


----------



## stiffmaster77 (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo Holmar,
hab das sicherlich nicht abwertend gemeint mit dem cruisen 
bin halt newbi und drück mich vielleicht nicht so richtig aus. würd mir gerne mal anschauen. da gehört ja schon einiges zu son 26er Rad auf ner Rampe zu bewegen. Gibt es denn bei uns in der nähe einen guten Shop wo man auch mal ne Probefahrt machen kann? in Norden konntest die Asuwahl auf jeden Fall vergessen...


----------



## holmar (19. Februar 2007)

das ist zumindest in aurich leider genauso


----------



## Postmann (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich mache häufiger in Hage Urlaub und fahre dann dort ein paar Touren. Nur dieses Jahr im Sommer kann ich mein Bike aus Platzgründen leider nciht mitnehmen. 

Weiß einer von Euch ob und wo man in der Nähe ein "vernünftiges" Rad leihen kann? Muß mein MTB sein, kann auch ein Rennrad sein. Aber halt kein Hollandrad oder ähnliches, was man ja an jeder Ecke bekommt.

Danke
Micha


----------



## freerideneuling (8. April 2007)

Hallo,
Gibt es in Emden auch dirtlines?


----------

